# any idea about behr pro i100 series?



## stl911 (Jul 16, 2014)

hello all, I have been using BM and sherwin william for my customer only. yesterday, when i went to home depot, i found there is one new product from Behr called behr pro series, the price is really attractive, only 16 Canadian dollar per gallon for flat. i cannot find any review on google for this new product. for any customer on budget, my go to paint is bm ultra spec but the price goes up a little. even though sherwin william gives me better price on pro mar 400 zero voc, but it has very bad coverage comparing it to ultra spec. so, so, i dont know if any of you tried behr pro yet. thanks


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

You must be new here. Most on this site hate all that is Behr.


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

I was told that the new Behr Pro series is a renaming of the Kilz Pro X:

http://www.kilz.com/pro-x/v/index.jsp?vgnextoid=fbad18683477b310VgnVCM100000176310acRCRD

futtyos


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

stl911 said:


> hello all, I have been using BM and sherwin william for my customer only. yesterday, when i went to home depot, i found there is one new product from Behr called behr pro series, the price is really attractive, only 16 Canadian dollar per gallon for flat. i cannot find any review on google for this new product. for any customer on budget, my go to paint is bm ultra spec but the price goes up a little. even though sherwin william gives me better price on pro mar 400 zero voc, but it has very bad coverage comparing it to ultra spec. so, so, i dont know if any of you tried behr pro yet. thanks


There is a very good reason for that, figure it out.:whistling2:

You should not be paying for paint and should be providing knowledge to your costumers about what is crap(BEHR) paint and what is not. Don't your consumers that pay you, pay for the paint? You should be using nothing less than Regal for them. So there you have it, move on.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

futtyos said:


> I was told that the new Behr Pro series is a renaming of the Kilz Pro X:
> 
> http://www.kilz.com/pro-x/v/index.jsp?vgnextoid=fbad18683477b310VgnVCM100000176310acRCRD
> 
> futtyos


It is and if they left the formula alone it's not a bad product. At least for lower end work, their flat I compare to BM Superhide, about the same.

Behr Marque is a good product. The lower Behr lines are still not good.


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

cdpainting said:


> It is and if they left the formula alone it's not a bad product. At least for lower end work, their flat I compare to BM Superhide, about the same.
> 
> Behr Marque is a good product. The lower Behr lines are still not good.


Because CD said it first, I feel I can also say Marquee seems like a good product. Time will tell. I used a quart on two separate doors. I liked how it brushed out. The sheen was also nice. Semi-gloss in this instance. Hopefully it holds up. 

PPG and Sw were unable to match the color (which had been selected from HD). It was just easier to use their paint than mess with matching.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

epretot said:


> Because CD said it first, I feel I can also say Marquee seems like a good product. Time will tell. I used a quart on two separate doors. I liked how it brushed out. The sheen was also nice. Semi-gloss in this instance. Hopefully it holds up.
> 
> PPG and Sw were unable to match the color (which had been selected from HD). *It was just easier to use their paint than mess with matching.*


I too would have used it in the situation you describe. On occasion, many of us go with Behr in spite of everything.

----------

Marquee retails for ~$45/gal. It better perform well during application. It better hold up long term. But for $45/gal, I'm going to use a BM product all things being equal.

Ultimately, the problem with Behr isn't that it can't produce a serviceable paint in it's most expensive line. For many, the problem with Behr is Home Depot.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

quote myself "Don't your consumers "

customers (I think)


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

cdpainting said:


> It is and if they left the formula alone it's not a bad product. At least for lower end work, their flat I compare to BM Superhide, about the same.
> 
> Behr Marque is a good product. The lower Behr lines are still not good.


I just used 7 gallons of the dead flat on a ceiling (it used to be labeled as Kilz Pro 310 dead flat). It worked just fine. I can't bring myself to use it for anything other than ceilings. I stick with Cashmere for walls and ProClassic on trim and doors.


----------



## PaintersUnite (May 11, 2014)

Pete the Painter said:


> You must be new here. Most on this site hate all that is Behr.


One for chrisN :thumbsup:


----------



## stl911 (Jul 16, 2014)

PaintersUnite said:


> One for chrisN :thumbsup:


haha, i am not a fan of behr either but i never had any coverage issue with behr. when working for customer's investment properties, they are not really care what product and brand i use because they never live there. they just want a clean looking house or condo on the market to attract new tenant after painting. so, in this case, what they really care is the price only. to me, this is quick and easy money. this is why i am looking at this behr pro series because of its price point. 

by the way, do you guys have any coverage issue with sherwin williams even with emerald


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Behr is true to the hue!:yes:


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

mudbone said:


> Behr is true to the hue!:yes:


Is $h!t a hue?


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

mudbone said:


> Behr is true to the hue!:yes:





journeymanPainter said:


> Is $h!t a hue?


true
deep doo doo
hue


----------



## GR8painter (Dec 18, 2014)

Well I guess he got his answer, even though a few of you punched him in his rotten face soon as he stepped in. Behr has its place, though its near the bottom for most pros, I hope he recovers quickly lol.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

GR8painter said:


> Well I guess he got his answer, even though a few of you punched him in his rotten face soon as he stepped in. Behr has its place, though its near the bottom for most pros, I hope he recovers quickly lol.


exactly, right here


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Use Behr or be square!


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

stl911 said:


> haha, i am not a fan of behr either but i never had any coverage issue with behr. when working for customer's investment properties, they are not really care what product and brand i use because they never live there. they just want a clean looking house or condo on the market to attract new tenant after painting. so, in this case, what they really care is the price only. to me, this is quick and easy money. this is why i am looking at this behr pro series because of its price point.
> 
> by the way, do you guys have any coverage issue with sherwin williams even with emerald


Haven't used to much of SW Emerald to know of any cover issues but their Duration is another story.Recently tbis paint has been a nightmare.Zero hiding power and flashes alot.For example just the other day it took 3 coats in a kitchen I was doing over the same original color that was on the walls to start with.This shouldn't be! Was at my brothers the other day who is an apartment dweller and helped him freshen up a few rooms and the staff supplied the paint and it was 12 dollars a gal.Valspar that covered evenly in one coat.Go figure! Need a well deserved vacation from Duration!:yes:


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

epretot said:


> Because CD said it first, I feel I can also say Marquee seems like a good product. Time will tell. I used a quart on two separate doors. I liked how it brushed out. The sheen was also nice. Semi-gloss in this instance. Hopefully it holds up.
> 
> PPG and Sw were unable to match the color (which had been selected from HD). It was just easier to use their paint than mess with matching.


As well as Marquee covers, it's dried finish doesn't compare at all to many paints in that price range. If the only thing it ever gets compared to is Valspar Signature and Superpaint, then it will always seem to be a decent paint.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

I paint paint said:


> I too would have used it in the situation you describe. On occasion, many of us go with Behr in spite of everything.
> 
> ----------
> 
> ...




Yup.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

stl911 said:


> haha, i am not a fan of behr either but i never had any coverage issue with behr. when working for customer's investment properties, they are not really care what product and brand i use because they never live there. they just want a clean looking house or condo on the market to attract new tenant after painting. so, in this case, what they really care is the price only. to me, this is quick and easy money. this is why i am looking at this behr pro series because of its price point.
> 
> by the way, do you guys have any coverage issue with sherwin williams even with emerald


Ah! A Behr in it's element. Apartment re-paints. Perfect match.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

stl911 said:


> haha, i am not a fan of behr either but i never had any coverage issue with behr. when working for customer's investment properties, they are not really care what product and brand i use because they never live there. they just want a clean looking house or condo on the market to attract new tenant after painting. so, in this case, what they really care is the price only. to me, this is quick and easy money. this is why i am looking at this behr pro series because of its price point.
> 
> by the way, do you guys have any coverage issue with sherwin williams even with emerald




I don't, but all of my customers do.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

chrisn said:


> exactly, right here


Oh my. That ammonia can't be good for those seagulls.


----------

